# Nikon and Quality Control issues again



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 22, 2014)

Over at nikonrumors, and a few other forums, report problems with water leakage in Nikon 1 AW 1 (underwater mirrorless camera), which was launched on September 19, 2013. 

According to one of the customers, digitalrev has cancelled his order of Nikon 1 AW 1 saying that the 1AW1 has been "discontinued by the manufacturer". 

Some say it is true, some say it is not true, but the fact remains that it has been in "Back ordered" status with almost all of the biggest authorized sellers (e.g. B&H, Adorama, Amazon etc) for a very long time.

Considering the QC issues Nikon has had, with their SB 900 speedlite & D600 camera, maybe they are trying to nip this in the bud as quietly as they can. Sad really to see a top camera manufacturer losing their reputation like this, due to avoidable mistakes.


----------

